# Saurer RR7 full build



## Gerhardvienna (Jun 24, 2015)

Hallo @All
There were so many questions in my "Welcome Thread",  http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?p=268134#post268134 , so I decided to go on here. 
My intention is to rebuild the Saurer RR7 in 1:6 scale, as close as everpossible t the original thing. The construction is based on only one measured overview drawing and a lot of photos,from my father. He was a  head-engineer at Saurer Wien, and also chief of the documentary center as long as Saurer (later Steyr Wien) existed, all the old black&white pics are private property, so there will be no problems with Copyrights!
The requests from the welcome thread will be answered in a new post, much more is to come.......
Regards
Gerhard


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jun 24, 2015)

Here come the first pics, of what was going on the last few weeks, and what`s the basics of it all. The photos show the overwiew drawing, the original frame , the "car" itself, and the motor of the Saurer, the screenshots show some steps of the frame reconstruction. It took some time to get things right, but now it`s all in correct place and shape, some parts are still missing at the moment, they will be constructed in the next days. I just hope, that I will be able to start with the "real" work of buildung the Car within the next 4 weeks. 
Regards
Gerhard


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jun 25, 2015)

A little more information to the motor...........
The original engine was a diesel- engine, 5,3 litres 70 hp, with bore 110 and stroke 140mm, the model engine will have 18mm Bore and 22 mm stroke. The measures are loa 180mm without gearbox, height 178mm and width 106mm, mounts included. The mount on the left side will be shortened, the pics show the original mount version, this was also cut short for the original RR7. At the monent I`m still drawing on the framework, some parts are still missing. When the frame work is completed, I will have to reconstruct the engine, there is no engine or plan on the marketplace, that will fit to the correct looks.







Regards
Gerhard


----------



## bigrigbri (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice vehicle to model there. Big question will you be doing the engine as scale with diesel or opting for petrol with scale parts.


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jun 27, 2015)

bigrigbri said:


> .............or opting for petrol with scale parts.


 
Hi bigribri
Real Diesel will be extremley hard to build, I would prefer the "petrol version". There is still a lot of questions unanswered for myself, will I do it as a carb-engine, or shall I try a injection system, how small can I build the inectors or can i buy some at such a small size, and much more! All of that is in planning stadium now, the carb-engine will be much easier to make, the injector-engine is much more to the original one. As you see, there is a lot to think about, time will tell Most important to me is the original look of the engine, because it is visible in the model!

Hello to All

At the moment I`m still working on the framework, nothing to show at the moment, it`s all parts, that are not visible but important, as there are some axels, screws and other parts. Important but not to see in the plan. 

Regards
Gerhard


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jun 30, 2015)

I`m back again
After wees of hiding behind the screen I decided to o something real. So I took a piece of brass and started to turn the oil filter/cooler housing. It`s not ready done at the moment, I need new cutters for the internal thread and the cooling fins, will buy them this week to continue with that small part of the engine. The drawing measures are set in 1/10th mm. 
Regards
Gerhard


----------



## Swifty (Jun 30, 2015)

Unusual way to set the dimensions, with 3 decimal places there, can't you just set to millimetres ?

Paul.


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi Paul
Millimetres will not work, can only set the nubers without decimals, and set the decimal point after measuring. I`m working mostly on 1/10th mm, it`s easier for me. Drawing is not finished now, still missing are the "normal" Wheels with all parts, and the full engine! Will be alot of work to get that all..........
Regards
Gerhard


----------



## Swifty (Jul 1, 2015)

Every project starts with the first part, you are on your way now, I'm looking forward to the rest.

Paul.


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jul 1, 2015)

Swifty said:


> ...................
> I'm looking forward to the rest.
> Paul.


 
That`s what I do, so much work at the screen, and my fingers want to do real work! But the "drawing" work has made good progress, the car itself will be finished within the next few days. 
Regards
Gerhard


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi again
SORRY if it`s boring, but there is still a long way to go:hDe: ...............
The front suspension is done (on the screen) and also the outer band brake drums for the track steering is drawn. The support rollers to the track are also made, as I see, this will be a lot of real work after drawing. BUT; I wanted it that way
Regards
Gerhard


----------



## V22 (Jul 5, 2015)

Looks very interesting. Please keep posting as we sit back and consume the progress reports.


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi V22
Thank you, I *will* keep going on. That`s what the headline means with "full build". This includes the planning stadium also, the real build will follow within some weeks, when I`m fast enough with my drawings. Today was lazy, at more than 30° C it is just too hot to do anything! 
Regards
Gerhard


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jul 9, 2015)

High temperature days are over, so i could do some more on the reconstruction of the Saurer RR7. The next few parts were the drum brakes for the front wheels, and the complete wheels and rims. So the front end is ready, next parts will be the rear suspension and wheels, after that I will order some steel and aluminium, real work is about to come!
Regards
Gerhard


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello again
The past days had too hot weather again, over 30° C, so I did not that much on the construction. Just some little but important steps are done. The rear suspension is drawn, just the rims and tyres missing. The first pic shows the parts for the front suspension, the second pic the overview to the vehicle at its momentaryly state, the third pic gives a look of the rear suspension.
Regards
Gerhard


----------



## CarlosV8 (Jul 21, 2015)

It will be a good proyect to follow and admire


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi Carlos
I will not use camouflage , everything will be shown from this vehicle! Today was another very hot day with around 35°, so I went to the summer spa with my longtime partner Sabina, we took the day off from working on the Saurer. Sometimes the lady gives the direction............
Regards
Gerhard


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jul 22, 2015)

So, here we go on
Even we`ve high temps again, I have a little progress on the drawings, the rolling chassis is completed. The last missing parts were the rims and wheels at the rear, this is don now, and at the moment I`m working on the single drawings, all parts must be measured and printed out for milling and turning. The second pic shows the rollers to the tracks, 12 pieces will be made. The build will have around 100 turned and milled parts just for the chassis, real work will start soon! Then the chips will fly:fan:
Regards
Gerhard


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jul 25, 2015)

SO; here we go!
The first part of real work is done, today I turned one of the rear axels for the Wheels, was a simple part, only 2 diameters and an internal thread to do. Length overall is 66mm, diameters 6 & 8 mm. At the time I can only use spare materials from former projects, new stuff is on the way. Then will be a lot of turning and milling to do!
The first pics.........................


10mm Aluminium in the lathe, first side inside the chuck is turned


Internal thread cut by hand
[/ATTACH]
the finished axle, second axle will be done soon!
Regards
Gerhard


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 25, 2015)

Looking forward to this build.


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jul 27, 2015)

Yesterday was a bit lazy, I dont work in the shop on sundays! So I did some work on the screen again, a lot of measuring was still to do, while listening good music from Janis Joplin and other real musicians. Today I will do the next parts from spare materials, pics will follow then.
Regards
Gerhard


----------



## CarlosV8 (Jul 27, 2015)

My eyes are on your proyect, do not forget it


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jul 28, 2015)

My eyes are on your proyect, do not forget it 

Hi Carlos
I never will!!
So there is a bit more done, pics will follow when some more progress is made, maybe this afternoon!
Regards
Gerhard


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jul 28, 2015)

Back from the shop with new parts! The axels are almost all turned ,just one for the front wheels missing. I`m not as fast as so many others, but remember, there is no CNC in my shop, so I do it all the "olde way" by hand. Just a few milling for the driving key slots has to be done, this will happen when all the small turned parts are done.
Regards
Gerhard


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jul 29, 2015)

Next to do were the axels to the rear trackwheels. Only one today (could`nt start in the morning), I turned it from hardened brass of 25mm dia. The largest diameter, 22mm now, will be milled down to a 18mm hex.
Regards
Gerhard


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jul 30, 2015)

The second rear trackwheel-axle is done, now waiting for new materials......
Pics show the axle in the lathe, alot of chips are made!:fan:
The last picture shows what was going on the last few days, the short pieces from post #24 above will be made new, they are`nt good enough:wall:






Regards
Gerhard


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Aug 7, 2015)

Next few parts done! The rough looking surfaces will be grinded and sanded to the correct measures, at the time they are all oversized +0,02mm. 
Regards
Gerhard


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Dec 22, 2015)

Some of you may wonder, where I was at..............

Broken bones and a smashed motorcycle don`t really help you building models:wall:
But I`m back, and work at the Saurer will continue soon! Still something hurts, but recreation is going on, so I will be able to start again in a few days (or weeks?)

Regards
Gerhard


----------

